# Beautiful 1 yr old



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

We sold one of our best APHA paint weanlings (barn name "Ivy") to a lady last year. Her plan was to show her in halter as she was just gorgeous and had that special showy sparkle in the way she carried herself. At a year old, people driving past her pasture would slow down and sometimes stop to watch her run and play. Oh, that girl loved to show off and run run run. She was very talkative and would call out to folks who stopped. We joked that she had her very own fan club. Her owner was so very proud of her and everyone who met Ivy fell in love. Sadly, we recently found out that after being moved to a new pasture, precious Ivy ran into the fence and got injured. She ended up getting an infection and had to be put down. 

Run in the heavens beautiful Ivy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sad, what a pretty girl, she obviously lived her short life to the full,


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

oh its so sad. but she sure was pretty


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How awful!! I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry. She was beautiful. RIP Ivy


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. She was one in a million and had such a promising future. On top of that, she was well loved and still is.


----------

